# Ajouter ma borne AIRPORT express dans mon réseau WIFI Free



## lupin (18 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement une connexion WIFI via Free.

Je viens d'installer ma borne AIRPORT en configuration AIRTUNES, cad utiliser la borne juste pour écouter de la musique sur ma chaine HIFI.

L'assistant crée un nouveau réseau sans fil Network Apple.

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste mais j'ai l'impression que mes 2 réseaux ne peuvent pas cohabiter....j'imagine que c'est normal...

Donc, je me dis qu'il faudrait sans doute que ma borne intègre mon réseau WIFI Free de manière à n'avoir qu'un seul réseau....Savez-vous comment faire puisque l'assistant ne m'oriente pas sur ce genre de solutions ?

Ou alors y'a t'il une autre finesse ?

Merci pour votre aide...C'est compliqué l'informatique....!! 

Steve


----------



## Zyrol (19 Février 2007)

Bonjour et Bienvenue sur MacG.

Tu l'as compris, il faut 1 seul r&#233;seau. Pour cela, il existe le protocole WDS (Wireless Distribution system) qui permet de fusionner les reseaux sans fil, et meme de les etendre.
Le probleme est que la freebox n'est pas compatible WDS ! donc le seul moyen que tu as de lier les 2 reseaux, et de brancher la borne airport &#224; la freebox par ethernet et de parametrer la borne comme ceci : 

Dans l'admin airport : 
Mode sans fil : Se joindre &#224; un r&#233;seau existant (client sans fil)
Reseau sans fil : celui de la freebox
Puis tu rentres le mot de passe de la freebox dans s&#233;curit&#233; sans fil


----------



## lulunel (2 Mars 2007)

bonjour,
j ai exactement le meme probleme que lutin...je suis desolé d apprendre que la freebox n' est pas compatible WDS.
Ma freebox est de l autre coté de la piece.:rateau:
N existe t il pas un autre moyen...merci pour  vos reponse.
cordialement.lulunel


----------



## Zyrol (5 Mars 2007)

lulunel a dit:


> bonjour,
> j ai exactement le meme probleme que lutin...je suis desolé d apprendre que la freebox n' est pas compatible WDS.
> Ma freebox est de l autre coté de la piece.:rateau:
> N existe t il pas un autre moyen...merci pour  vos reponse.
> cordialement.lulunel



tout depend des tes moyens...

si tu peux acheter du matériel supplementaires, tout est possible...


(CPL, borne supplementaire...)

A toit de voir


----------



## FSC59 (7 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Bienvennue au club!!! Je suis aussi nouveau utilisateur de mac et de la borne AIRPORT Express. J'ai suivi la procédure en connectant finalement la borne AIRPORT par ethernet sur ma freebox. A la suite du paramètrage de la borne, je n'ai plus de connexion internet. 


J'ai un petit message sympathique qui me dit : Configuration IP 82,224,118,186 utilisé par 00:14:51:73:85:dd, serveur dhp 82,224,118,254 ???? Pourrais t on m'éclairer à ce sujet ...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2007)

peux-tu pr&#233;ciser :
- le mod&#232;le de freebox
- d&#233;group&#233; ou non ?
- quelle(s) machine(s) branch&#233;e(s) comment ? (filaire sur la freebox ? en wifi ?)

etc.


----------



## FSC59 (8 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai la dernière génération de freebox. Je suis connecté en Wifi de l'imac à la freebox  par le  port  airport intégré sur le mac. Mon réseau utilise le mode DHCP avec une clé à 10 chiffres.

J'ai par contre connecté la borne Airpot express sur la freebox par cable ethernet. 
Une question que je me pose: quand j'ajoute le port airpot express à mon réseau existant je suis la procédure suivante :

Dans l'assistant :
Mode sans fil : Se joindre à un réseau existant (client sans fil)
Reseau sans fil : celui de la freebox
Je rentre le mot de passe de la freebox dans sécurité sans fil .S'agit il de la clé à 10 chiffres  ?


----------



## frensoi (22 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

je rejoins ce fil, j'ai également quelques questions concernant l'installation de la borne Airport Express que je viens d'acquérir (à un membre du forum d'ailleurs  )
voilà, je souhaite me servir de la borne simplement pour itunes vers chaîne hifi

j'ai fais le tout du topic Airport Express, mais pas de réponse, et ce fil semble plus correspondre à mon besoin

ma config :
une freebox V3 relié à un routeur netgear qui s'occupe du wifi
un pc (oui je sais) portable relié en wifi

1. la borne airport va t'elle s'intégrer dans mon réseau actuel ou me créer un réseau uniquement pour la musique ?
2. si la borne rejoint le réseau, est il possible de surfer et de transférer la musique simultanément ?
3. de manière générale, que me conseillez vous ? 1 ou 2 réseaux ?

Merci pour votre aide.

Bonne journée


----------



## fpoil (22 Mars 2007)

frensoi a dit:


> 1. la borne airport va t'elle s'int&#233;grer dans mon r&#233;seau actuel ou me cr&#233;er un r&#233;seau uniquement pour la musique ?
> 2. si la borne rejoint le r&#233;seau, est il possible de surfer et de transf&#233;rer la musique simultan&#233;ment ?
> 3. de mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, que me conseillez vous ? 1 ou 2 r&#233;seaux ?



1) oui si tu connectes en ethernet ta borne express &#224; un port libre du routeur netgear (qui en ont g&#233;n&#233;ralement 4) et que tu configures ta borne en simple bridge (avec l'utilitaire admin airport qui se trouve dans applications/utilitaires/ dans l'onglet r&#233;seau tu d&#233;coches "distribuer les adresse ip" ce qui d&#233;sactive les fonctions routeur de la borne)

Pour une liaison wifi entre l'express et le netgear, on en revient toujours au m&#234;me point : le netgear supporte-il le wds, certains oui d'autres non)

forum netgear ici

2)oui et c'est le gros avantage

3) 1 r&#233;seau


----------



## frensoi (22 Mars 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse fpoil  

ma borne ne sera pas à coté du routeur donc pas de câble ethernet
je vais me renseigner pour la compatibilité netgear / wds
si ok, tu désactices la fonction routeur comme tu me l'indiques et la borne sert de rélais si je comprends bien..

au pire si j'ai 2 réseaux, des problèmes de cohabitation ?


----------



## fpoil (22 Mars 2007)

pas de pb de cohabitation mais pas de surf et musique en m&#234;me temps ce qui est dommage

une solution pour remplacer le wifi ou le cable ethernet : le cpl (cela &#224; un co&#251;t autour de 100 euros) mais si ton installation &#233;lectrique est r&#233;cente cela peut valoir le coup :

1 module cpl branch&#233; en ethernet &#224; ta borne, un autre branch&#233; en ethernet &#224; ton netgear

j'utilise des modules devolo 85 mb/s depuis quelques mois et c'ets bien pratique par exemple pour streamer de la video &#224; travers tout l'appartement


----------



## frensoi (22 Mars 2007)

ok merci, j'attends des confirmations, mais il semblerait que le routeur netgear soit compatible wds

pas mal, les cpl, mais cela fait monter un peu la facture !
sachant que la borne n'aura pour seul rôle de remplacer 4 mètres de câbles jack/rca... ça commence à faire cher du mêtre  

je vous tiens au courant


----------



## frensoi (22 Mars 2007)

bon, et bah le outeur DG834G (DG834Gv3) n'est pas compatible wps  

si ça peut servir à quelqu'un...

Merci pour votre aide en tout cas !

A bientôt.


----------



## maller (11 Avril 2007)

FSC59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai la dernière génération de freebox. Je suis connecté en Wifi de l'imac à la freebox  par le  port  airport intégré sur le mac. Mon réseau utilise le mode DHCP avec une clé à 10 chiffres.
> 
> ...



bonsoir, 
je comprend pas tous à ce fil. j'ai exactement la même configuration que toi sauf que ma borne express est reliée à ma freebox en wifi et tous marche normalement, je peut me connecter à internet tout en écoutant itune sur ma chaine hifi
d'où ma question "à quoi sert de relier freebox et airport express en ethernet ?" 
merci de m'éclairé
bernard


----------



## BraveFencer (12 Avril 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Tu l'as compris, il faut 1 seul réseau. Pour cela, il existe le protocole WDS (Wireless Distribution system) qui permet de fusionner les reseaux sans fil, et meme de les etendre.
> Le probleme est que la freebox n'est pas compatible WDS ! donc le seul moyen que tu as de lier les 2 reseaux, et de brancher la borne airport à la freebox par ethernet et de parametrer



Yo,

Juste pour info, j'ai une freeboite HD avec mon mac connecté en wi-fi + une borne airport express connectée en wi-fi au même réseau. Je n'avais jamais entendu le terme WDS mais il semblerait que la freebox - au moins la version HD - soit bien compatible WDS


----------



## frensoi (19 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Suite de mes aventures avec Airport :
j'ai investit dans une 2ème borne express, le réseau ressemble à ça :
Freebox => Airport Express 1 : pour wifi pc
Airport Express 2 => vers chaine hifi pour itunes
les deux bornes cohabitent dans un seul et même réseau sans problème, installation vraiment super simple  

ma question : je n'utilise pas le WDS car j'ai choisi une clé WPA 

J'avais cru comprendre que le wds étendait le réseau, mais alors comment se comporte les bornes entre elles sans WDS ?
quelle est donc la différence entre réseau avec WDS et réseau sans WDS ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Galphanet (19 Avril 2007)

frensoi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite de mes aventures avec Airport :
> j'ai investit dans une 2ème borne express, le réseau ressemble à ça :
> ...




Salut,
Tu peux très bien utiliser une clé WPA sur un WDS....
Je sais pas comment tu as fait pour que tes bornes soient dans le même réseau sans WDS, c'est d'ailleurs impossible...

WDS = Permet d'avoir des bornes relais/clientes pour étendre la portée du réseau (et on peut y connecter plusieurs sorties vers le réseau local/net)

Sans WDS = Chaque borne a son propre réseau sans intercommunication entre eux


----------



## frensoi (20 Avril 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Je t'assure que mes 2 bornes sont dans le même réseau et ça sans intervention du wds
par contre, la 2ème borne est intégrer dans le réseau et ne se comporte pas comme un relais.

pour le wds avec wpa, le guide d'utilisation dit ça :
"_
Remarque :​_si votre réseau est protégé par un mot de passe WPA Personnel ou WPA Entreprise, vous ne pouvez pas configurer de système de distribution sans fil WDS. Pour configurer un WDS, vous devez choisir l'option de sécurité WEP 128 bits ou Désactivée." p 25

en même temps, je n'ai pas encore essayé  

en ce moment, je tente donc le wds, résultat plus de web, ni de itunes... pas si simple que ça finalement.... 
​


----------



## frensoi (23 Avril 2007)

Suite (et peut être fin de l'installation des bornes)...
ça peut peut être servir à quelqu'un...

mes deux bornes sont bien inscrites dans un seul et même réseau sans l'utilisation du WDS...
lors de l'installation de la 2ème borne, choisir l'option "accèder à un réseau existant", dans ce cas, la borne ne peut servir qu'à bracher une imprimante ou pour AirTunes.
Pas de rélais internet dans ce cas...

j'ai quand même essayé de passer par le wds, donc la 2ème borne se comporte comme borne distante, mais dans mon cas, la qualité de connection est de moins bonne qualité près de la borne principale (cad, là ou se situe mon pc la majeure partie du temps), et je remaque des coupures de musique, donc pas d'avantage à utiliser le wds en ce qui me concerne

voili, voilou


----------



## kranker (23 Avril 2007)

Je trouve quand même nul que on ne puisse pas surfer et écouter de son en wifi par défaut. C'est vraiment du vice caché si j'vais su je n'aurais peut être pas investi dans cette borne.
Il faut donc que les enceintes soient près de la freebox, pour pouvoir utiliser le net en wifi et l'airport, donc c'est une contrainte suplémentaire.


----------



## Valix (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour
Je déconseille pour ma part de choisir l'option "Se joindre à un résau sans fil".
Cela crée des difficultés pour que l'utiliatire Admin Airport puisse se connecter à la Borne Airport Express.


----------



## Cricri (15 Novembre 2007)

WDS oui, mais? CPL c'est mieux??


----------



## kranker (26 Mars 2008)

Ca marche, Borne Airport sur le reseau Wifi existant sans cable ethernet.

Hier je suis allé chez un pot qui comme par magie surfait sur le net en wifi et ecouter de la musique sur sa borne sans cable ethernet !!!!!!!!!

Voilà la marche à suivre:

- Connecter votre borne, connectez vous dessus en se mettant sur le reseau wifi qu'elle a automatiquement créé, puis dans utilitair admin airport, selctionner la et notez sont adresse MAC.

- Rebasculez sur votre reseau wifi normal

- Sur free dans gestion routeur, activer DHCP (à voir si c'est indispensable), puis tout en bas rentrez l'adresse mac de votre borne wifi puis attribuez lui un IP exemple 192.168.0.20

Validez, redemarrez la freebox.

- Rebasculez sur le réseau de votre borne airport et connectez vous dessus.

- Dans le premier onglet, sélectionnez se connecter à un réseau existant et sélectionnez votre réseau wifi de surf puis rentrez les pass.

- Dans le second onglet, indiquez l'ip de la borne créé plus haut 192.168.0.20, puis l'adresse ip du routeur, le masque de sous reseau et un dns puis validez !!!

- reconnectez vous sur votre réseau wifi et la patatra au bout de quelques secondes la borne apparait par magie dans l'utilitaire d'admin airport !!!

- Ca y'est bravo vous pouvez surfer en wifi et écouter du son via votre borne sans cable ethernet !!! La class !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsss (26 Mars 2008)

kranker a dit:


> .....
> - Ca y'est bravo vous pouvez surfer en wifi et écouter du son via votre borne sans cable ethernet !!! La class !!!!!!!!!



c'est fou ça, merci pour ceux qui en doutait !


----------



## patple (27 Mars 2008)

kranker a dit:


> Ca marche, Borne Airport sur le reseau Wifi existant sans cable ethernet.
> 
> - Ca y'est bravo vous pouvez surfer en wifi et écouter du son via votre borne sans cable ethernet !!! La class !!!!!!!!!



Mille fois merci, voilà des jours que je n'arrivais plus à me servir de mes bornes Airport Express en wifi tant pour mon imprimante (avec liaison USB à la borne) que de ma chaîne hiFi.

J'avais téléchargé la maj 5.3.1 de l'utilitaire airport et je pensais que le problème venait de là. J'avais donc rétrogradé sur un 5.2.1 traînant sur une partition d'un DD externe, mais cela ne marchait pas plus.

Je désespérais donc de pouvoir imprimer depuis mes deux machines en wifi via une borne quand je suis tombé sur ton post. J'ai suivi exactement tes instructions avec ma Freebox HD et, bling, ça marche impeccablement, impression pour l'une et son pour l'autre   

Puis-je remettre la version 5.3.1 de l'utilitaire ? J'avoue que je suis un peu stressé...

Encore merci.


----------



## px13 (19 Avril 2008)

merci pour les infos ça fait des mois que je cherche une solution... Mais je n'arrive pas au bout de ton explication. En ce qui me concerne tout se passe bien jusqu'à  "...Dans le second onglet, indiquez l'ip de la borne créé plus haut 192.168.0.20, puis l'adresse ip du routeur, le masque de sous reseau et un dns puis validez !!!..."

En effet dans cet onglet tout est "grisé" je n'arrive pas a rentrer quoique ce soit sauf la dernière ligne qui est accesible". (j'avoue ne pas etre une brute en matière de reseau !!!)

D'autres part ou trouver les renseignements qui suivent "'adresse ip du routeur, le masque de sous reseau et le dns "

merci beaucoup pour votre aide

Pierre


----------



## kranker (19 Avril 2008)

px13 a dit:


> En effet dans cet onglet tout est "grisé" je n'arrive pas a rentrer quoique ce soit sauf la dernière ligne qui est accesible". (j'avoue ne pas etre une brute en matière de reseau !!!)
> 
> D'autres part ou trouver les renseignements qui suivent "'adresse ip du routeur, le masque de sous reseau et le dns "



Tu n'a pas un menu déroulant avec dhcp manuel, dhcp automatique et tout ca ?

Pour la suite ca dépend de ton fournisseur d'accés, tu fait une recherche rapide sur google et tu trouveras facilement
le masque de sous reseau lui ne change pas, 255.255.255.0 il me semble.


----------



## px13 (19 Avril 2008)

merci pour les infos...
J'ai effectivement trouver l'onglet "manuellement"... je n'avais pas les idees claires ce matin !
je vais donc essayer tout ça
encore merci !


----------



## xavier_paris (26 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous.... et encore merci pour votre acharnement thérapeutique pour faire avance les choses !

je viens d'acquerir une borne express comme bon nombre ici, un portable sous XP, une freebox V5 dégroupée + HD, pil poil le sujet donc !

Comme nous l'indique Kranker, j'ai bien suivi son tuto et j'ai colé un bail permanent à mon air port avec une IP que je configure en manuel dans le setup " se connecter à un réseau wifi"de la borne. 

Par contre j'ai une clef WEP coté freebox et coté AirPort j'ai 3 types de clef WEP..... laquelle utiliser pour que ça marche ?? j'ai pris la première dans la liste la 40 bit, ma borne passe au vert mais impossible de la voir....

quelqu'un peut-il me sortir la tête de l'eau SVP 

Xavier_paris


----------



## domdom76 (31 Mai 2008)

xavier_paris a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.... et encore merci pour votre acharnement thérapeutique pour faire avance les choses !
> 
> je viens d'acquerir une borne express comme bon nombre ici, un portable sous XP, une freebox V5 dégroupée + HD, pil poil le sujet donc !
> 
> ...



Chez moi, pour que ça fonctionne, il a fallu que je fasse un 'reboot' de ma borne express. 
Un grand merci à kranker


----------



## JACNICE (21 Juin 2008)

kranker a dit:


> Ca marche, Borne Airport sur le reseau Wifi existant sans cable ethernet.
> 
> Hier je suis allé chez un pot qui comme par magie surfait sur le net en wifi et ecouter de la musique sur sa borne sans cable ethernet !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


merci beaucoup de tes explications claires mais je n'arrive pas à connecter airport et freebox en wi fi
quand je suis en config manuelle dans onglet internet pour acces je mets id du routeur dans nom de domaine ? et id de la borne que j'ai moimeme attribuée dans mon routeur pour id du client dhcp?
merci de l'aide var je patauge depuis 1 mois


----------



## je@nnot (21 Juin 2008)

Pour clarifier le Post:

Ancienne génération de borne express: WDS sinon rien

Nouvelle génération de borne express: WDS et accès à n'importe quel réseau wifi existant: en théorie mais en tous les cas ça marche sur livebox et freebox


----------



## G.T.F.Y. (29 Juin 2008)

Salut les gens !

J'ai une borne que j'ai acheté en septembre 2006. Elle m'en a fait voir de belles d'ailleurs. M'enfin j'ai réussi à dépasser les 18 mois de vie que tout le monde lui accordait.

Jusqu'à la semaine dernière, elle fonctionnait nickel, son et web en même temps, en wifi avec une freebox HD, bref, pas une once de soucis contrairement à une majorité de posts que je viens de lire. Et l'installation/réinstallation ne m'a jamais posé de problème.

SAUUUUUUUUUUF jusqu'à la mise à jour airport express de la semaine dernière. Depuis impossible de la réinstaller.
Quand je lance la procédure (en appuyant sur le petit bouton sur l'aiport) l'assistant Airport la repère. Je suis toutes les étapes. A noter que l'assistant me demande de basculer de réseau, je me retrouve sur le réseau proprer à l'airport express. Bref. Tout se passe bien apparemment jusqu'au moment où l'assistant lance le reboot du boitier. Là, plus rien. Apparemment l'airport express ne daigne pas rebooter et donc prendre en considération sa réinstallation.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Précision : une ip lui est affectée en DHCP en fonction de son adresse MAC, donc elle est bien prise en compte dans mon réseau wifi. Enfin quand ça fonctionne...

Merci.


----------



## cevd75 (29 Juin 2008)

kranker a dit:


> Ca marche, Borne Airport sur le reseau Wifi existant sans cable ethernet.
> 
> Hier je suis allé chez un pot qui comme par magie surfait sur le net en wifi et ecouter de la musique sur sa borne sans cable ethernet !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
Tout d'abord merci pour tes explications. MAis en ce qui me concerne, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. Que faire ??
J'ai pourtant tout fait comme indiqué.


----------



## ptitboy51 (30 Juin 2008)

Moi pareil, sauf que je suis en AolBox et je n'arrive pas à l'installer en WiFi, même l'utilitaire airport ne la detecte pas dés que je la branche....


----------



## dambg75 (17 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

Je ne comprends toujours pas comment joindre mon airport express à mon réseau sans fil FREE.:hein:

1/ J'ai rebooter mon airport

2/J'ai pris son adresse bien inscrit sur Free/Configuration de ma free box l'IP 192.168.0.20 correspondant à l'adresse MAC de mon aiport (00:1F:XX:XX:XX:XX)


2/ SUr l'utilitaire air port, je choisis le mode de config manuel

3/ sur l'onglet air port/SAns fil, je choisis Accéder à un réseau sans fil.
4/ Je choisis le nom du réseau de surf FREE
5/J'installe les clés WEP

Dans l'onglet internet :

1/Configurer IPv4, je choisis manuel
2/Adresse IP j'y installe le code 192.168.20 qui correspond à mon adresse MAC sur la config FREE
3/Masque de sous réseau 255.255.0.0
4/Adresse du routeur trouvé sur Free : 192.168.0.XXX (IP Freebox trouvé au sein de la configuration routeur)

5/DNS correspondant en l'occurence pour moi 212.27.54.XXX


JE valide et cela ne marche pas ...il indique qu'il y un pb lors de la conection réseau.... En me remettant sur le réseau FREE, il ne détecte rien...

Voilà, je ne m'y connais pas en réseau et je pensais m'en sortir à la lecture des process présenté par kranker mais sans succès.

SI qqun peut me sauver....Merci d'avance!


----------



## sector (26 Juillet 2008)

Idem, j'ai suivi la procédure, le voyant sur la borne AE est verte mais AirTunes ne fonctionne pas et l'utilitaire AirPort ne voit pas la borne AE.



HHHeeellpppppp!!!!!


----------



## royalwithcheese (27 Juillet 2008)

pareil pour moi, ca ne marche pas...
Si un cador en reseau passe par la ce serait cool qu'il nous explique sachant que beaucoup je pense - dont moi le premier :rateau: - ne comprennent pas grand chose au grand charabia des DNS et autres paroles obscures...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## nikolo (28 Juillet 2008)

il faut choisir l'option utiliser cette borne pour l'aitunes et le partage d'imprimante sinon cela ne fonctionne pas. Cette option apparait dans une fenetre avec 2 choix. celui ci est le premier de la liste.


----------



## Zyrol (28 Juillet 2008)

Si certains font des recherches sur MAcG 

vous tomberez sur un des mes posts avec des copies d'écran sur la manière de relier l'express à un réseau wifi free (je pense que ça doit marcher avec d'autre box)

borne airport express connecté à ma freebox v5 en wifi.


----------



## nikolo (29 Juillet 2008)

Zyrol, elle est bien ton explication mais tu dis "Pour ça je n'ai pas mis l'express en WDS, mais en mode : "Accéder à un réseau sans fil""   or la freebox ne proposant pas le WDS tu n'aurais jamais pu acceder à cette option.


----------



## Zyrol (29 Juillet 2008)

nikolo a dit:


> Zyrol, elle est bien ton explication mais tu dis "Pour ça je n'ai pas mis l'express en WDS, mais en mode : "Accéder à un réseau sans fil""   or la freebox ne proposant pas le WDS tu n'aurais jamais pu acceder à cette option.



oui forcement, mais si j'ai dit ça c'est plus pour faire la différence pour les néophytes qui veulent toujours faire ça en WDS...


----------



## cyri2le (18 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous. 
J'ai une Freebox V5 mon model n'a d'ailleurs pas les p'tites antenne que l'on vois sur le schéma de Zyrol.
J'ai suivi et fait minutieusement toute les étapes... en faisant la synthèse de chacune des explication de tous. 
Je vais donc configurer mon routeur en lui indiquant l'adresse mac de ma borne airport express lui donnant ainsi une adresse ip 192.168.0.xx je modifie pour éviter les problèmes le protocole d'accès en passant d'une clef WEP à une clef WPA. 
Sur la borne je renseigne les champs comme indiquer sur les impr. écran.
La borne redémarre et ça clignote orange. 
On redémarre donc à zéro. 
HELP HELP HELP
J'ai une question simple. Quel configuration doivent être fait sur l'interface de config de la freebox.
J'ai oublié quelque chose peut être.
L'interface me donne deux adresse ip freebox une faisant 82.244.xx.xxx et l'autre plus connu 192.168.0.2xx

Merci à l'avance de vos réponse... je ne suis pourtant pas débutant mais là je sèche.


----------



## cyri2le (20 Août 2008)

cyri2le a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> J'ai une Freebox V5 mon model n'a d'ailleurs pas les p'tites antenne que l'on vois sur le schéma de Zyrol.
> J'ai suivi et fait minutieusement toute les étapes... en faisant la synthèse de chacune des explication de tous.
> Je vais donc configurer mon routeur en lui indiquant l'adresse mac de ma borne airport express lui donnant ainsi une adresse ip 192.168.0.xx je modifie pour éviter les problèmes le protocole d'accès en passant d'une clef WEP à une clef WPA.
> ...



TADA TROUVÉ

Alors pour tout ce qui sont resté sur le fin.

Config. FreeBox HD

> www.free.fr clic sur mon compte puis ensuite sur "Fonction WIFI"
> Canal 11 (par défaut pas de souci l'airport la trouvera comme un grand)
> Canal Auto : décocher
> Reseau : au choix
> Reseau Masqué : décocher
> Protection : WPA ( TKIP + AES )

>> Le canal auto décoché et le choix de la protection doivent être important car pour mon cas c'est de là que ça bloqué.

Config. Airport

> Rebooter là en version usine si jamais plusieurs essai on était fait dessus. Il vous suffit de maintenir le bouton Reset lors du branchement de la borne au courant. Attendez que ça clignote plusieurs fois en vert pour relâcher.
> Suivi la config. Auto mais choisissez bien "Rejoindre un réseau déjà existant"

Attendez le redémarrage et hop... ça marche. 

Pour moi en tout les cas c'était la bonne.. Je me suis noyé dans les configs manuelle de la borne airport... mais il s'agit tout bêtement de savoir correctement configurer ça FreeBox HD


----------



## Zyrol (20 Août 2008)

Super, j'adore quand les solution sont trouvées toutes seules !!!


----------



## chupastar (15 Octobre 2008)

cyri2le a dit:


> TADA TROUVÉ
> 
> Alors pour tout ce qui sont resté sur le fin.
> 
> ...



Impec! Avec juste une croix à décocher dans la confi de la Freebox ça marche!

Merci!


----------



## lezap (30 Décembre 2008)

cyri2le a dit:


> TADA TROUVÉ
> 
> Alors pour tout ce qui sont resté sur le fin.
> 
> ...




J'ai tout fait bien comme expliqué ci-dessus et y'a pas moyen. J'ai toujours le message figurant sur l'image jointe à la fin.
Une remarque: ma Freebox est connectée au mac via Ethernet.
Une idée ?

Lezap


----------



## Lamar (4 Janvier 2009)

Il est bizarre ce fil, la configuration d'une borne express avec une freebox  est assez simple (j'y suis arrivé, c'est dire). En le lisant j'ai découvert des problèmes dont je ne soupçonnais même pas l'existence 

Dans ton cas, lezap, as-tu bien configurée ta freebox en mode routeur, wifi, etc...
Normalement lorsque tu utilises l'utilitaire airport tu dois trouver ta borne. Si ce n'est pas le cas, rallume la en maintenant enfoncé le petit bouton qui se trouve sur le dessus. Cela va la réinitialiser et ensuite tu devrais la voir dans l'utilitaire airport.
Tiens-nous au courant.


----------

